# Do NOT leave package unattended



## Thilly Gooth (Mar 15, 2020)

Hate these types of deliveries.

And they're never home.

Always some BS complicated directions that never work out.

Like,

"Call this non working non answering phone number,
Bark like a dog three times,
Scratch the door on the top left corner like a tall cat might,
Jump through a ring of fire,
Call Amazon support,
Then finally go out of your way back to the Amazon warehouse to return the package that I should have never ordered anyways"


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

I had one delivery instruction that said "Please wish Brendan a Merry Christmas from grandma". When they didn't answer when I 1st attempted delivery, I went back later and when the lady answered, I complied. She was really confused. This was 2 weeks ago.... :biggrin:


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Do they pay extra?


----------



## Paladin220 (Jun 2, 2017)

If the delivery doesn't require a signature - it's getting left. I don't bring packages back unless it is absolutely necessary - happened like twice last year.


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

had a Valentine's Day flower delivery (via WF)...the guy was surprising the woman with the flowers, so she had no idea the delivery was coming; I rang the doorbell -- she was literally terrified that some strange dude was at her door holding flowers; she yelled from behind the door "who are you? why are you here?", all while her dog was going insane trying to knock down her front door to get at me! I said "i'll just leave the flowers here on the porch. Happy Valentine's Day"


----------



## Superuser (Nov 6, 2017)

It's simple. Scan, Take a Picture, drop, and move on on to your next drop. We don't have time to ring door balls or call.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

the OP is obviously talking about when you cant get to the door to drop it


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> the OP is obviously talking about when you cant get to the door to drop it


NO, the OP is referring to NOTES that a customer can add to the delivery instructions.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

BigJohn said:


> NO, the OP is referring to NOTES that a customer can add to the delivery instructions.


same thing, same action


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

I always wonder where some of my packages go. I was home all day last Thursday and guy said it was delivered at 2pm. Funny, never heard a knock and take my dog out every hour! I guess somebody thought the laptop box was useful, actually contained a book lol!


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

BadYota said:


> I always wonder where some of my packages go. I was home all day last Thursday and guy said it was delivered at 2pm. Funny, never heard a knock and take my dog out every hour! I guess somebody thought the laptop box was useful, actually contained a book lol!


Now that I read these guys, I understand a little more what happens to some of my packages. They are just like uber drivers: totally lazy and pretty skill-less. They think they own everything... and they are just delivery guys.


----------



## Paladin220 (Jun 2, 2017)

BadYota said:


> I always wonder where some of my packages go. I was home all day last Thursday and guy said it was delivered at 2pm. Funny, never heard a knock and take my dog out every hour! I guess somebody thought the laptop box was useful, actually contained a book lol!


I ring/knock for every delivery I make. The full-time DSP drivers that amazon contracts are the ones that never do.



Chorch said:


> Now that I read these guys, I understand a little more what happens to some of my packages. They are just like uber drivers: totally lazy and pretty skill-less. They think they own everything... and they are just delivery guys.


so, you're calling yourself totally lazy and skill-less? Ummm....ok.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Paladin220 said:


> so, you're calling yourself totally lazy and skill-less? Ummm....ok.


Um no. I drive less than part time.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

Chorch said:


> Um no. I drive less than part time.


So you are twice as lazy and half as skilled? :biggrin:


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

UberPasco said:


> So you are twice as lazy and half as skilled? :biggrin:


Exactly.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Thilly Gooth said:


> Scratch the door on the top left corner like a tall cat might,


That's a perfectly valid favor to ask... although, I would have asked you to scratch the top right corner instead. :roflmao:


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

I try to do my best to atleast attempt to hide it somehow at the porch so package thieves aren't as likely to see it from the street. But if I see a "beware of dog" sign, **** it, I'm gonna leave it by the gate somewhere. If they know they have a package coming they should make some sort of attempt to make it easier. 

I really like that some of the deliveries have an open gate button. Wish I had those somehow back when I was doing pizzy deliveries.


----------



## Uber burn in hell (Mar 24, 2019)

UberPasco said:


> I had one delivery instruction that said "Please wish Brendan a Merry Christmas from grandma". When they didn't answer when I 1st attempted delivery, I went back later and when the lady answered, I complied. She was really confused. This was 2 weeks ago.... :biggrin:


I have many funny ones here is an example...


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Here's the difference between Amazon and usps/ups/FedEx. 

If a 3rd party shipper loses a package, they are on the hook for it in many cases.

If Amazon loses a package, they ship another one at cost. People that shop on Amazon aren't buying freshly minted bars of gold. It's mostly $5-10 stuff that's easy to replace.


----------



## Uber burn in hell (Mar 24, 2019)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Here's the difference between Amazon and usps/ups/FedEx.
> 
> If a 3rd party shipper loses a package, they are on the hook for it in many cases.
> 
> If Amazon loses a package, they ship another one at cost. People that shop on Amazon aren't buying freshly minted bars of gold. It's mostly $5-10 stuff that's easy to replace.


Did you know that 25% of return items I crushed and sent to the landfill... it's cheaper for Amazon to destroy returns than to put it thru the whole process of selling it again. If you want I can send you the link to the documentary.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Chorch said:


> Now that I read these guys, I understand a little more what happens to some of my packages. They are just like uber drivers: totally lazy and pretty skill-less. They think they own everything... and they are just delivery guys.


Speak for yourself there OP. I've been a worker since I was 9. Try looking at the positive side maybe the universe will respond favorably.


----------



## Uber burn in hell (Mar 24, 2019)

Soldiering said:


> Speak for yourself there OP. I've been a worker since I was 9. Try looking at the positive side maybe the universe will respond favorably.


Ya... I get email from Amazon with complements from their customers. I make sure I deliver every package in the customer hand. I call. I hide them for them. I rock!!!! Lol


----------

